# [kde4] Xorg-server-1.9-2 + effetti opengl = crash [help]

## bandreabis

Ho rimandato questo problema fino a che xorg-server-1.9.2 non è diventato stable, ma ora non posso più ignorarlo.

```

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.7.6 1.7.7-r1 ~1.8.2 1.9.2 ~1.9.2.902 {debug dmx doc hal ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl static-libs tslib +udev xorg}

     Installed versions:  1.9.2(19:43:37 26/12/2010)(ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

[I] x11-base/xorg-drivers

     Available versions:  1.7 ~1.8 1.9 {input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_penmount input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tslib input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nouveau video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi}                                                                                                                                                             

     Installed versions:  1.9(18:38:33 26/12/2010)(input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa -input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_tslib -input_devices_virtualbox -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom -video_cards_apm -video_cards_ark -video_cards_ast -video_cards_chips -video_cards_cirrus -video_cards_dummy -video_cards_epson -video_cards_fbdev -video_cards_fglrx -video_cards_geode -video_cards_glint -video_cards_i128 -video_cards_i740 -video_cards_impact -video_cards_intel -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_neomagic -video_cards_newport -video_cards_nouveau -video_cards_nv -video_cards_nvidia -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_rendition -video_cards_s3 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_siliconmotion -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sisusb -video_cards_sunbw2 -video_cards_suncg14 -video_cards_suncg3 -video_cards_suncg6 -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_sunleo -video_cards_suntcx -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_tga -video_cards_trident -video_cards_tseng -video_cards_v4l -video_cards_via -video_cards_virtualbox -video_cards_vmware -video_cards_voodoo -video_cards_xgi)                                                                                        

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Meta package containing deps on all xorg drivers

[I] media-libs/mesa

     Available versions:  7.7.1 7.8.2 7.9 (~)7.9-r1 {+classic debug +gallium gles kernel_FreeBSD llvm motif +nptl pic selinux video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_nouveau video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_sunffb video_cards_svga video_cards_tdfx video_cards_via video_cards_vmware +xcb}                                           

     Installed versions:  7.9-r1(10:52:07 29/12/2010)(classic gallium nptl video_cards_radeon -debug -gles -kernel_FreeBSD -llvm -motif -pic -selinux -video_cards_intel -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_nouveau -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_savage -video_cards_sis -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_via -video_cards_vmware)                                                                     

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

     Available versions:  6.12.6 6.12.7 6.13.1 6.13.2 {debug}

     Installed versions:  6.13.2(11:23:56 29/12/2010)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         ATI video driver

```

Se servono altre info?

```
eselect mesa list

i915 (Intel 915, 945)

i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

```

Sta di fatto che se attivo gli effetti desktop (quale che sia la versione di kde4) dopo pochi minuti di utilizzo tutto mi crasha:

```
Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x37) [0x80e7127]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Mentre in /var/log/Xorg.0.log non trovo nessun "fatal error".

Per ora posso solo disattivare tutti gli effetti.

Spero che ora che la versione di xorg-server incriminata è stable il problema esca allo scoperto.

Grazie in anticipo e buone feste.

Andrea

----------

## mack1

Ciao bandreabis, discutono del tuo stesso problema (non so se già lo avevi visto  :Very Happy: ) qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-857772.html

Ciao

----------

## bandreabis

Visto.

Ma, visto   :Very Happy:   che abbiamo un forum in italiano....   :Wink: 

Comunque non ha risolto il problema... ho provato anche a smascherare l'ultima versione di mesa.

----------

## mack1

Ciao credo sia un problema del pacchetto mesa, su bugzilla è stato segnalato un problema simile per i driver nouveau (scusa io ho un problema simile al tuo però uso i driver nouveau):

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=30603

Qui invece vengono menzionati anche gli ati:

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=30303

Ciao

----------

## bandreabis

smascherando mesa non risolvo.

KMS non funziona.

----------

## mack1

Credo si debba aspettare fino a che non venga risolto in upstream....

Ciao

----------

## bandreabis

A dire il vero non so nemmeno se sia lo stesso problema.

----------

## ago

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Credo si debba aspettare fino a che non venga risolto in upstream....
> 
> Ciao

 

Ho appena finito di installare su una nuova macchina scheda video intel + kms + kde-4.4.5 + xorg-1.9.2 Nessun problema

----------

## mack1

 *Quote:*   

> A dire il vero non so nemmeno se sia lo stesso problema

 

In effetti non avevo certezze  :Wink: , di sicuro i nouveau e gli ati qualche rogna con mesa ce l'hanno (mentre gli intel no, come ago ha confermato).

Solo una domanda, glxgears funziona correttamente?

Ciao

----------

## xdarma

```

[I] x11-base/xorg-drivers

     Installed versions:  1.9(18:38:33 26/12/2010)( -video_cards_dummy )

```

Ma per far funzionare mesa non devi abilitare la USE video_cards_dummy?

----------

## ago

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Ma per far funzionare mesa non devi abilitare la USE video_cards_dummy?

 

Ma ogni video_cards_* non sta per un driver apposito per una scheda video o per una serie di schede?

----------

## cloc3

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> (mentre gli intel no, come ago ha confermato).
> 
> 

 

provate kde-4.5.4 e mandatemi a dire.

il guaio è che, da quando è uscito Xfree86, la grafica in linux è in balia del disordine imposto dalle major che impongono le linee di sviluppo, ma non lo coordinano.

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> provate kde-4.5.4 e mandatemi a dire.

 

Hai provato con kde 4.6? ( che probabilmente sarà la prossima versione di kde da stabilizzare )

----------

## cloc3

 *ago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato con kde 4.6

 

attendiamo almeno che arrivi in ~ su gentoo.

a questo punto, però, la compilerò con inquietudine, perché la mia idea è che, più passa il tempo, più le nuove funzionalità grafiche metteranno in luce i bachi dei driver grafici.

a mio parere, per chi vuole stabilità, lato kde, è caldamente consigliato l'uso di openbox-kde.

----------

## xdarma

Forse questo può servire.

Sempre che abbia a che fare con kernel e/o firmware.

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Forse questo può servire.
> 
> Sempre che abbia a che fare con kernel e/o firmware.

 

nel senso che, disabilitando KMS, tutto è più stabile?

sono d'accordissimo, ma questo è solo un po' più radicale di quanto suggerivo con openbox.

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> nel senso che, disabilitando KMS, tutto è più stabile?

 

Credo sia il contrario: devi abilitare KMS e in aggiunta devi includere nel kernel il firmware. Almeno per le radeon.

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo sia il contrario: 

 

orpo.

dovevi chiedere a Babbo Natale un rifornimento di senso dell'ironia, te lo devi essere bevuto tutto leggendo le cronache politiche del 2010 ...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

dato che sono in vena di domande sceme:

nei blob hai incluso sia r600 che r700 (non mi chiedere perché ma se provo a mettere solo uno dei due mi si schianta il pc, funziona solo riconoscendola come r700 ma usando r600 eppure ho una 4350 che secondo la documentazione funziona solo con r700)?

Mi par d'intendere che ha sostituito una intel con una ati, hai provato a rimuovere totalmente il supporto per le altre schede ed eventuali file spuri creati da eselect o rimasti perchè in config_protect? (quanto mi manca il findcruft)

[sarcasmo]@cloc3: So che è deformazione professionale (nonchè questione d'età ormai avanzata) ma il tuo greve umorismo di sapore "gentilizio" risulta criptico, forse perchè eccessivamenbte ampolloso, lessicalmente datato o non adeguato ai correnti assetti culturali in tempi di fessbucc (sei sempre uno sciocco che ancora crede che "xke" si scriva correttamente "perché" per dirne una) e pieno di figure retoriche ed idiotismi dei tempi passati, ma soprattutto non iniziamo l'anno con il solito becero disfattismo solo perchè Mariastella (santa subito!) ha finalmente fatto giustizia di voialtri togliendovi l'impunità di cui avete sempre goduto rendendo la squola degna del suo nome.

Questa repubblica delle banane è il miglior paese del mondo, il prossimo sarà l'anno migliore di sempre ma lo scorso non è stato poi così cattivo, abbiamo tenuto su tutti i fronti, il federalismo porterà migliorie e non servirà solo a toglier soldi ai piccoli comuni per riversali tutti nelle grandi città (queste mistificazioni comuniste... questi meridionali parassiti e spendaccioni...), le tasse saranno ridotte ulteriormente, è falso che l'ex ministro Visco abbia espresso il suo plauso alla manovra fiscale del ministro Tremonti etc. etc. e per il maresciallo in ascolto, ovviamente, auguri di buon anno, anche in famiglia.  :Twisted Evil:  [/sarcasmo]

[OT]Visto il rischio che possa essere frainteso voglio chiarire che tra me e cloc3 dovrei essere io il più vecchio e via dicendo... non che tema i moderatori (dovrebbero ricordare che non resisto a certe occasioni di fare il cretino e per quanto sono latitanti ultimamente...) ma non si sa mai... l'occasione rende l'uomo ladro... e via così[/OT]

A me l'accelerazione funziona, od almeno pare gli effetti desktop vanno benissimo, ma dall'altra parte non riesco a far andare lo schermo a risoluzione maggiore di 1024x768 (ed a me intressano 1400x900 o 1280x1024).

----------

## bandreabis

Son tornato a xorg-server-1.7.7 e vivo felice.

----------

## cloc3

io, invece, mi sono rasegnato al downgrade a kde4.4.5.

purtroppo, sul mio aspireOne e su alcune altre macchine con scheda intel da pochi soldi, la 4.5.* fa delle richieste alla scheda video che non funzionano e compromettono l'usabilità. ho x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2. non sta lì i problema.

speriamo nel 4.6, anche se, personalmente, sono piuttosto pessimista.

----------

## bandreabis

Quindi dici che se torno a kde4 stabile posso usare il nuovo xorg-server?

Preferisco stare con il server 1.7.7.

Ora sto approntando un mini gentoo con kms se funziona.

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  purtroppo, sul mio aspireOne e su alcune altre macchine con scheda intel da pochi soldi, la 4.5.*

 

La intel 4500HD rientra tra queste? o ti riferisci a roba inferiore?

----------

## cloc3

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*    purtroppo, sul mio aspireOne e su alcune altre macchine con scheda intel da pochi soldi, la 4.5.* 
> 
> La intel 4500HD rientra tra queste? o ti riferisci a roba inferiore?

 

come si fa a cercare?

con lspci si trova solo la sigla 945GME.

per intanto ti dico che, con un vecchio modello di aspireOne, quelli originari, con 500Mb di Ram, è benedetto openBox, perché kwin è inusabile anche con ad effetti spenti.

riepto alcune cose che dicevo prima.

il guaio non è kde in sè, ma le politiche di sviluppo dei software, che non usano più quell'attenzione alla compatibilità dell'hardware che c'era prima.

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Quindi dici che se torno a kde4 stabile posso usare il nuovo xorg-server?
> 
> Preferisco stare con il server 1.7.7.
> 
> Ora sto approntando un mini gentoo con kms se funziona.

 

Ho installato xorg-server-1.9.2 e kde4.4 e tutto funziona a meraviglia, anche se ad occhio, ma pare che gli effetti funzionino più velocemente con xorg-server-1.7.7/kde4.5.5 (tutto solo a   :Shocked:  ).

Solo che ora non so se la soluzione possa essere kde4.4 o KMS (che a me non piace al boot sia perchè non ho il mio splash sia perchè parte con dei caratteri enormi prima di avviare il driver KMS).

EDIT: stasera testo il tutto senza KMS.

EDIT1:

Qualcuno ha testato kde4.6?

----------

## bandreabis

Ho aggiornato a kde4.6.0 ed il problema di xorg-server-1.9 (senza KMS) NON è stato risolto.

E kde4.6 non mi vede nemmeno la presenza della batteria. Ma questo è un altro topic.

----------

## bandreabis

Una soluzione: KMS!

----------

## bandreabis

KMS che però rompe il resume dalla sospensione/hibernazione.

----------

## bandreabis

Dopo tanto tempo che uso compiz-fusion, vorrei risolvere questo problema, è una questione di onore.

I log di X non dicono nulla, come faccio a capire dove sta il problema. Non c'è un debug migliore da fare?

----------

## darkmanPPT

mah, io guarderei questi log:

```
cat /var/log/dmesg

cat /var/log/messages

cat /var/log/pm-powersave.log

cat /var/log/pm-suspend.log

```

----------

## bandreabis

Grazie 1000.

I primi due sono log chilometrici... come cercare quello che potrebbe essere utile?

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, direi che siccome c'è un timestamp, potresti fare dei test ad-hoc.

carica il tuo sistema.

apri una porta ssh.

connettilo in rete. connettiti in ssh e cancella il dmesg (o quel che è)

prova a sospendere e a riaccendere e leggi quel che ha scritto.

cmq secondo me gli altri log sono più interessanti/utili

----------

## bandreabis

Ho sbagliato io.

Il mio problema voleva essere riferito al titolo del thread.

Scusa il casotto. Ecco perchè non mi tornavano i log di suspend.

Senza KMS tutto funziona. Tranne che gli effetti opengl di kwin mi fan crashare X. Per cui devo usare compiz-fusion.

Volevo risolvere il problema di opengl.

----------

## darkmanPPT

ah! ok, scusa. avevo infatti capito male.

ah, se sono problemi di opengl uhm... 

beh, quando crasha prova a vedere cosa dice il log di xorg.

dovrebbe dirti abbastanza

cioè, abilita la roba. appena crasha, apri una shell testuale (che ne so, quelle che ci son da F1 -> F6) e posta le ultime righe del log.

penso che anche dmesg saprà dire qualcosa.

inotre, non so se anche a te, ma a me in F12 c'è un log aggiuntivo. (non ho mai capito cosa sia)

----------

## bandreabis

Xorg.log dice quanto scritto nel primo post della discussione, senza altri suggerimenti!

Secondo voi è un caso che una volta che X si riavvia e mi loggo di nuovo in KDE capiti che NetworkManager dia di matto e non mi permetta più di connettermi? Non ho controllato se capita sia wireless sia wired.

Ma non basta 

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
```

devo proprio riavviare (poiché non capisco quale servizio debba essere riavviato, altrimenti eviterei volentieri la Windows way).

----------

## bandreabis

Anche con i nuovi packages aggiornati alle ultime versioni stabili, il problema si ripresentza.

----------

